# leader problems



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

this is my 3rd winter fly fishing and I'm starting to really looking in to my mechanics to up my odds. after fishing I usually just wind my line all the way up and tie it to the hook eye. lately I have been noticing that it coils up the leader and is hard to straighten out the but end of the leader. The last few times I have keep the leader with in the guides of the pole and where the two part rod comes apart the leader has been kinking. I may be nit picking but I'm curious of how others keep their rod, line, leader, and line between trips?

thank you for any answers you guys have.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I just use a leader straightener. You have to watch your tension so you don't burn the line, but it works fine for me.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

old bike innertube piece is great as a straightener


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you can heat up a bowl of water in microwave and set your leader in afterward for about a minute and then use whats has been mentioned above or heavy thick smooth leather and run it thru and straightening it out by hand stretching.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Hay thanks guys for the answers is there something that I can do to store the leader in between trips? Thanks again


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

yea there is but I just leave them on my reels. I usually fish just about every day so I normally leave them strung tight and hang the rods up above in the room till the next day. They stay straight this way but I back off tension slightly tho.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I can certainly see it not being an issue fishing every day! I'm jealous Yakphisher. I do notice my leaders get coiled, but definitely more so in colder months. I use the leader straightener as mentioned before. dont really know a way to keep them straight in between trips if there's going to be some time in between them.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I usually use a Leader keeper. Its a thin foam rectangle with small notches in it so you can wrap your leader around it. Does a good job of keeping the line from kinking, but you have to re-attach the leader to your line every time you go out. There really is no perfect answer


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Once you get used to hand stretching, it is the way to go. I used to use a straightener but in my opinion hand stretching works better, is quicker, and only requires your hands.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

TheCream said:


> Once you get used to hand stretching, it is the way to go. I used to use a straightener but in my opinion hand stretching works better, is quicker, and only requires your hands.


I have to agree with cream .....I just run the leader thru my fingers while applying pressure and some tension . I as well use a leader straightener but most often just my hands .....run your hand down the leader with tension you will feel it warm up ....give it some stretch while it cools down.....on a 9ft leader I may go with short sections ....


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I also don't use tapered leaders ......when I nymph fish I have a leader that I ty up .....made up of 4 dia.s of mono ...when I fish streamers I'm always using a sink tip line so my leaders are very short say 5ft and again there a briaded but section I make up....about the only time I use a tapered leader is when I fish dry fly's ...then its still a hand tied special built leader that I build .....I tend to use Maxima Material ....very easy to straighten back up


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually don't even run my hands over the leader, I literally stretch it to straighten it. Grip the butt end, grip closer to the tippet end, and give it a gentle but firm pull to stretch and straighten it.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Hay thanks for the replying everyone got plenty to try now I have been building my own leader as well anyone know if some lines are more prone for staying straight and not kinking I have just been using trilene and it works great but wonder if switching to something else would help with the curling ?


----------

